# constipation, daily bloating and gas with fatigue



## 15421 (Dec 25, 2006)

For 6+ years I have struggled with frequent constipation, frequent bloating and daily gas!! Making my social life very stressful and difficult to enjoy. Only to be diagnosed with IBS-C and left with no answers and resources to allow me to cope with the dx. But a simple " there's no cure, only treat the symptoms" as said by my physician. Well, so for the next 6 yrs i have struggles to understand this stranger, which happened to be 'MY' GI system. I have spend many days and nights, many different diets, constipation regiments but would ultimately end up back to square one. Many of the symptoms varied from daily gas, bloating mild-severe, fatigue noted after certain meals, swelling? (more subjective), body stiffness. Often i would have a small meal for couple of days in a row. And barely eat during the rest of the day during those days, and still gain weight. More shockingly rarely feel hunger during these days. many of these symptoms came together and/or separate.I have recently thought i give a try to gluten free diet. Surprisingly to me, every symptom if not ALL have DISAPPEARED. I have been gas free, bloating free for over 3 wks now! Which was something unimaginable to me bck then. Constipations is no longer part of my vocabulary. I now started researching a little more about celiac disease and gluten intolerance. And a lot of the signs and symptoms fit the dx criteria. Frequently many symptoms ascribed to IBS are only later recognized as celiac. NOT ALL of course, but many have underlying celiac disease it seems like. I suggest for anyone to look into it a little before switching diets, and consulting your primary physician. After all you have nothing to loose. I do also suggest not to cut gluten totally out unless you have done some research! i hope this has helped you out a little.


----------



## Stacey0731 (Dec 8, 2007)

Let me just say that you are one of the lucky ones. Most celiacs have diarrhea for days after ingesting gluten. I had constipation prior to being diagnosed with celiac disease and it worsened after I quit eating gluten. I've been on the same merry go round as you. I'm glad your story has a happy ending.


----------

